# Petwheels delivery, silly discount prices!



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

For one week only, from 3rd November until 9th, i`m offering low discount reptile and exotic delivery prices!
Transport offered for reptiles, amphibians, small mammals, inverts, birds etc. All animals are fully insured whilst in transit.

Any trip up to 60 miles @ £30
Any trip over 60 miles @ just £50, from anywhere to anywhere in mainland UK!!

These prices will stand for the whole week from 3rd-9th November but must be booked and paid for in advance. Although i will do my best to deliver on the same day as collection, animals may be boarded overnight on longer trips during which time all their needs will be met.

PM for booking and more information!: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

thats 50p a mile? for the up to 60 miles isnt it? i thought most people charge that?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> thats 50p a mile? for the up to 60 miles isnt it? i thought most people charge that?


Thats cheap, the folk we use at work charge about £1.70 a mile :no1:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> thats 50p a mile? for the up to 60 miles isnt it? i thought most people charge that?


Yes but as i live in the Midlands, if i have a 30 mile trip up in Scotland i`ve got to get up there first, so it will be a 500 mile round trip for me for the £30!

If i have a trip from Devon to Inverness, and i charge £50 for it, thats around 10p a mile.....if you can get anyone to beat that i`d like to see it:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought the way other reptile places did it was charge...

From base point (ie. your house) to Pickup, From pickup to destination, from destination, back to base.. and added up all the miles.

If you're ignoring base to pickup and destination to base... that's a ridiculously good deal


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, what you see here is what you get, no base to pick-up etc, no hidden charges. You pay only for the trip your animal takes: victory:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Yes but as i live in the Midlands, if i have a 30 mile trip up in Scotland i`ve got to get up there first, so it will be a 500 mile round trip for me for the £30!
> 
> If i have a trip from Devon to Inverness, and i charge £50 for it, thats around 10p a mile.....if you can get anyone to beat that i`d like to see it:lol2:


 
I hope you aren't going to start regretting this - you have a PM :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

thats pretty good then!! nice price's! : victory:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I PMed first! Reply to meeee!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

SilverSteno said:


> I hope you aren't going to start regretting this - you have a PM :lol2:


Doh!:lol2::lol2:

All PMs replied to! Thanks guys!: victory:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Such a good price!!!!!!
But I have no money to spend


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

how much would it cost from north wales to st leonards on sea and then back to north wales again?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> how much would it cost from north wales to st leonards on sea and then back to north wales again?


It would be classed as 2 seperate journeys so priced at £100, which is still only 16p a mile: victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Have you got a website?
If you drop me an email to the address in my sig i may have some longer term work for you.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Email dropped! Thanks!: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hope it didnt land on your toe!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Saturday 3rd is now fully booked apart from London or South Wales collections/deliveries. Monday 5th fully booked apart from Scottish travellers: victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

The Saturday, Sunday, Monday are all fully booked, i can take no more deliveries on those days. Tuesday may still be possible for those in the south.: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah you'll do ok...
i did 3 yesterday.. took 15 hours and 450 miles on the crappest roads i have ever been on and traffic all day.. but i did ok still..
i would think you will be able to do more than 3, mine were like a long way apart


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ah you'll do ok...
> i did 3 yesterday.. took 15 hours and 450 miles on the crappest roads i have ever been on and traffic all day.. but i did ok still..
> i would think you will be able to do more than 3, mine were like a long way apart


 
Tell me about it lol. I did just over 1000 miles yesterday with a 1.30am start! 8 collections and 7 drop offs from Canterbury to South Wales! With a tour through the center of London which was great fun on a Saturday morning!:rotfl:
:no1:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

yes thanks for the mice great service


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> yes thanks for the mice great service


Thanks, you got a freebie too from what i`m told!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah i thought i had counted wrong at first but there was a extra one sorry i could not be there had to shoot off to work will be using your service again and you come highly recommend by me


----------



## serpentsteve (Aug 8, 2007)

*delivery to west sussex*



spirit975 said:


> Thanks, you got a freebie too from what i`m told!:lol2::lol2:


 
Hi how much would you charge to pick up from harry batten
batten reptiles in devon and deliver it to copthorne ,near crawley west sussex.
and could you do it for tuesday 6TH november

thanks steve


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

serpentsteve said:


> Hi how much would you charge to pick up from harry batten
> batten reptiles in devon and deliver it to copthorne ,near crawley west sussex.
> and could you do it for tuesday 6TH november
> 
> thanks steve


Hiya, i`m in Scotland tomorrow and back down in Canterbury on Tuesday so i`m afraid delivering for Tuesday won`t be possible. Due to the prices on offer this week i`m now fully booked until Thursday. If anytime Thurday and beyond is possible please send me a PM. Thanks: victory:


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

*Great Service!*

Thanks Spirit, for my little treasure!

The first time I've ever bought anything over the internet and it all went so smoothly!

I highly recommend spirit's delivery service, she was constantly in contact so I knew what was happening and when, even though there were traffic holdups today.

I'm also thrilled with my little female Butter corn that she sold me, she's a little beauty!

I'm leaving her to settle in her new home, although it's soooo tempting to take another peek!

Many, many, many thanks from a very satisfied customer!!!! :2thumb:

Good luck and best wishes,


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

*Thank you Thank you Thank you* :flrt:


You are a star!!!!

Your service is outstanding! I really cant thank you enough fopr getting me my special boy!

you really do do your job well!

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the really nice comments guys, got home at 2am this morning so i`m taking the day off!:lol2:

I`m glad you are happy with the service, it means a lot to me to receive the compliments: victory:

Thanks!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i bet your glad for the day off you have done some miles lately


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> i bet your glad for the day off you have done some miles lately


Yes, clocked nearly 3000 miles in 4 days:lol2:


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

You Have My Pm M8


----------

